

Bad Code Offsets: An Update - bdfh42
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Bad-Code-Offsets-An-Update.aspx

======
andrewljohnson
Personally, I wouldn't write an essay for $500. Maybe some students with open
source projects would consider doing this.

------
billpg
Yet again, the underheight among us are discriminated against. The shirts only
go up to 3XL.

------
clistctrl
personally speaking, I owe jquery several beers.

